
Ask HN: Tips for Getting an SDR Role? - quotz
I am a recent grad that wants to break into startup sales. Any tips?
======
mbalex99
Happy to chat if you want to email me!

Tips:

If you are looking for something more structured then I recommend you go to a
bigger company that has a pipeline of inbound customers and has a very active
marketing machine in place.

If you’re looking for something more risky, find a series A company that has a
growing demand. It can be messier but you’ll learn how a company begins to
develop a sales strategy and department.

